# Who else has removed TV from their lives



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Who else has removed TV from their lives and does not regret it ?

I have been TV free for nearly 2 years now. I love it.

Reality TV ? Go get stuffed. If you want reality, try walking out the front door.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have thought about it, but I like "my shows" too much.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Those 'shows' rot the brain.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Perhaps, but they make good "watercooler" talk.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I like TV,
broadband is only limited and usally gets capped within two weeks ( ARGHHH SISTERS







)

Usally watch the morning news, reality series, and movies when its on.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You have sisters ? How come this is the first I have heard of it ?

Are any of them redheads?


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I told you in chat awhile ago?

Or am i day dreaming?

Anyway, on topic. TV









I don't watch to much TV as i mostly view videos from TV websites etc.
But i mostly watch CSI etc.
Bit of reality TV series, mostly authority programs though.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Removed pay tv 6 years ago, only watch DVD movies now.

Why pay $800.00 pluus per year to watch re runs, same show on multiple channels, stupid ass advertisments, and political brainwashing and social engineering?

I buy tools, Guy toys, and lumber and create with my limited spare time.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well I gave up terrestrial TV, but there's nothing good on here.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I do not watch TV all that much. But I do like watching sports (Hockey, American Football, Baseball). And do not make fun of me but I watch professional wrestling religiously.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

hunting channel fishing shooting and the greatest sport of all time ufc/ women vollyball


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have an antenna which reliably picks up two or three channels.


----------



## billtrout (Oct 28, 2011)

I have not watched tv nor had a tv since 1990. People need to live life not vegitate in front of tv's or computers.
Learn outdoor skills, hunting, fishing, camping, Slingshot shooting and making.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

And miss X-Factor??
Not gonna happen!!!!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I stopped watching TV for a couple of reasons. First there is very little English programing here, and I quit watching when I got interested in slingshots and SSF. Much better way to spend the time.

Al


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I do not watch TV all that much. But I do like watching sports (Hockey, American Football, Baseball). And *do not make fun of me but I watch professional wrestling religiously.*


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

you probably wont like this but i have a motorised dish which goes 45 east to 45 west i have 1000's of channels as well as freesat and it dont cost me nothing and i love it everybodys different so each to his own thing
polecat


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> I do not watch TV all that much. But I do like watching sports (Hockey, American Football, Baseball). And *do not make fun of me but I watch professional wrestling religiously.*











[/quote]

Yes DH and it especially fun to watch them being interviewed. The passion, the sincerity, the cleverly turned phrase. Sorry DH, I can't help myself when you tee it up like that.

Al


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

"Fore!" Haha.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I stopped watchin tv many years ago. I didn't like stupid and vacuum programs, the information spoiled by political parties and all that f...... adv. I do live happy without TV, go outside where life really is.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Not too much TV for me. Heck, they took all my channels away! They want to play, then I won't pay! Flatband


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

I dont really watch t.v unless sports on but i play xbox alot but is that playing or watching t.v??


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

It's not the tv you have to worry about it's the (COMPUTER)


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I do not watch TV all that much. But I do like watching sports (Hockey, American Football, Baseball). And do not make fun of me but I watch professional wrestling religiously.


In he 1970's to 1990's I quit watching TV. The programming was mostly Police Drama's (just like today). Then I started watching again in the 1990's when Star Trek and Babylon 5 were a weekly (daily with the reruns) feature. I was hooked again. Now the TV is on 16 hours a day whether I am watching it or not.

As for NaturalFork watching pro wrestling. Pro wrestlers and the American football players look sooooo small on the TV screen, then you hear they are 6 foot 8 inches tall, weighing in at 320 pounds, and run 100 yards in 10 seconds. I ain't gonna arm wrestle any of 'em. The only way to survive would be to shoot first and ask questions later.

I still refuse to watch a cop show.


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

You get rubbush cop shows in Austrlalia but there are 1 or 2 good ones.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> You get rubbush cop shows in Austrlalia


NZ airs Kalgoorlie Cops once a week,

It's not to bad....


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

No TV!!!! I'ld go insane in a week....I never have been able to stand silence either it or the stereo runs in the backgroud anytime I'm awake... as far as rotting the brain well by now I dont have anything left to loose anyway...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Those 'shows' rot the brain.


Beavis and Butthead rot my brain? How dare you, sir!









. . . But even if it's true, they nourish my soul.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I've gone without TV for around 4 to 6 years since i tripped over a wire and broke it


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> Those 'shows' rot the brain.


Beavis and Butthead rot my brain? How dare you, sir!









. . . But even if it's true, they nourish my soul.








[/quote]
yes!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

i have been tv free since reality tv took over. i like discovery channel type stuff so i search youtube instead and find how its made videos, quantum physics principals. bladesmithing, homemade cnc's, slingshots, firearms, woodworking, mechanical and technological videos.

i watch a lot of internet media ( The only free media that remains, like the young turks on YT, and latest technological advances like the ted talks channel on yt.

I used to play a fair bit of ps3 but even my fav game Call of Duty is now unplayably sh**, so i have packed up my ps3


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> i have been tv free since reality tv took over. i like discovery channel type stuff so i search youtube instead and find how its made videos, quantum physics principals. bladesmithing, homemade cnc's, slingshots, firearms, woodworking, mechanical and technological videos.
> 
> i watch a lot of internet media ( The only free media that remains, like the young turks on YT, and latest technological advances like the ted talks channel on yt.


Sounds like we have very similar viewing interests.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

What religion watches wrestling for their culture? No offense intended!








Cheers, tom


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> i have been tv free since reality tv took over. i like discovery channel type stuff so i search youtube instead and find how its made videos, quantum physics principals. bladesmithing, homemade cnc's, slingshots, firearms, woodworking, mechanical and technological videos.
> 
> i watch a lot of internet media ( The only free media that remains, like the young turks on YT, and latest technological advances like the ted talks channel on yt.


Sounds like we have very similar viewing interests.
[/quote]

o you mean stuff that has a purpose? lol

t.v is just a hypnotism box that teaches you things your not really aware of... the way it modifies the brain waves is interesting, and cumulative... :S scary **** to just sit you kid in front of.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

TV as we know it will be gone in a few years anyway. I watch a show on CBS and I've never actually seen it on my tv. I only watch it on CBS.com. Same thing with HBO. I watch everything on HBO-GO online.

Once people realize that there advertising dollars are better spent online as opposed to TV, it will be gone.


----------



## lloydedwards40 (Apr 16, 2012)

UK, US, OZ, NZ etc have quite different TV. The same programme in US can seem very different from (eg) UK due to presentation and ads and breaks. Lots of "1 hour" US progs are 45/50 mins in UK. All UK political broadcasts are pre-warned and very limited, in the US it seems that any BS is allowed. (Free Speech?).
First Packer in Oz, then (mad dog) Murdoch (from Oz) pandering to the expensively educated but not very intelligent and brainwashing the poor, poorly educated. Now they've legalised product placement in the UK too. Even if you never watch it, TV changes your life. Thanks to the Citizens United decision, Fox etc effect everyone on the planet.
Just like the publisher barons of yore, they have us by the short and curlys - don't subscribe and be isolated - subscribe and be used!
love'n'joy
Lloyd


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Have never had TV.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Well, I love my hobbies, so evem if I wanted, I wouldnt have the time to watch TV.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm kind of a YouTube addict, I think that counts. I still get out and shoot on a very regular basis also my work is quite physical and I don't own a vehicle - I ride a bike everywhere. I would say just take it in small doses and not too often, and think about what you're consuming. Beyond that if if it's still a problem just do without...

...Like booze lol. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I also prefer to get my media from the net. I am entertained and learn something in the process.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

I gave away my TV back in 1998. Never missed it. I was shocked at how much time I suddenly had and how much more I learned and did. I do enjoy youtube but the difference is I do that in small bits, never find myself sitting there for an hour or even a half hour. . The computer is mainly my break time or before bed wind down time.


----------

